# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Vertical jump and steroids.

## adperrak

Hey guys!
Just a quick description of who I am.
age: 31
weight: 85kgr or 187lb
Height: 185cm or 6.07ft
Fat %: 9

I've been playing basketball for as long as I can remember. Two years ago I had a vertical sleeve gastrectomy that helped me drop from 118kgr (260lb) to 78kgr (172lb) weight. That had a tremendous effect in my body and athletic performance. I have of course ruined some serious amount of muscle tissue which I've been struggling to gain back the past two years with relative success. However, My vertical jump remained almost unchanged despite a continuous very intensive jumping training programme. So, as a desperate measure I considered entering the world of steroids . Up to now I've been taking protein, creatine, aminos and a number of pre workout performance boosters but never steroids. After careful research I concluded that the following stack might help me achieve my goal based on the theory that I will achieve optimum strength to weight ratio.

Anavar , Primo injectable, test proprionate and HGH

Please give me your thoughts. Will I notice any serious improvement in my vertical jump and overall athleticism? Dosing and cycle advises are more than welcome.

Thanks.

----------


## Rwy

You are past the age for jumping my friend. I played ball in high school and college. I am 6'2 and had a decent vertical but could never(hands too small) get over the hump. Needed that inch or two. When I did my first cycle of test two things occured. Obviously one was taking test and the other was the leg works outs were much more intense. For some reason I was able to jump out of the building. Test also did something I did not expect. The added muscle less flexibility and ball player had altered my j.

Your cycle is way beyond beginner and to do aas to be able to dunk a ball at 31 years old s pretty stupid imo. You def have not looked into this the right way and this is coming from someone who would have sold a kidney to throw it down on someone. For one if that is you in your avatar it looks like you are balding. Test, Var, and primo all at once. Not going to be happy with that hair line afterwards

----------


## adperrak

Let me thank you for your reply which is much appreciated. 




> I am 6'2 and had a decent vertical but could never(hands too small) get over the hump.


I can already dunk with one hand. I can grab the ball single hand with ease. However, never managed to dunk in game. Only in practice. I also need that extra two inch to flush it down double handed. Regarding my getting bald issue, my temple hairline has been the same since age 16!!! 




> For some reason I was able to jump out of the building.


What do you mean by that?

Thanks!

----------


## Rwy

I was stoned when I replied to this. Sorry I sounded a little like a dick. Didnt mean to come off that way.

Every once in awhile I was able to throw it down. Like 1/15 

after test in a game (league ball after college) I threw it down from mid hash mark and had people in the gym going nuts. I had a break away and just went for it and had no idea I was even capable of that. After that I was able to dunk all the time. At 34 now I cannot even touch the rim but I am a much bigger guy lol

----------


## thai007goy

I hope my first test cycle does not kill my vertical or my J.

----------


## nafnlaus

when you say jump training, does that include snatch and clean and jerk? there is no exercise more effective for explosive power than the snatch. Every jumping record and short sprinting record in my country is held by people capable of snatching around or above 130kg. and regarding the suppliments, var, win, Human g. h those are not uncommon for basketball players. Anav. lol for lean, strong mass. the human growth h. adds a little but mostly it affect your ligaments and recovery in a beneficial way

(i cant write full drug names - spam blocking thingy....)

----------


## austinite

Start squatting.

----------


## gearbox

u can try air alert for your vertical also. you will get great results

----------


## JSumma

> I was stoned when I replied to this. Sorry I sounded a little like a dick. Didnt mean to come off that way.
> 
> Every once in awhile I was able to throw it down. Like 1/15 
> 
> after test in a game (league ball after college) I threw it down from mid hash mark and had people in the gym going nuts. I had a break away and just went for it and had no idea I was even capable of that. After that I was able to dunk all the time. At 34 now I cannot even touch the rim but I am a much bigger guy lol


I know you were high but you sound slightly bitter. So what if he wants to chase the skies. He needs to do more reading on the compounds for sure, but if he has already exhausted his options when it comes to training (assuming he did everything and this maybe the case bc of his injury) why get on him for wanting to fly? Maybe he will never get there, and maybe at 34 you are destined to stay on this Earth from here on, but if he or you can get a few inches more than you used to, and hang a little more than last month, and float for a tenth of a second longer so that when you fall back down you bring back with you the biggest smile of your week -- so be it. Go for it. Start training, start again.

----------


## JSumma

> Start squatting.


I second this. And go full ATG. If you can, train daily and squat and pull like your life depended on it. Max Strength first. Once you get to 1.75-2bw squat. Throw in power cleans and focusing on displaying your new max strength QUICKLY.

----------


## JSumma

> u can try air alert for your vertical also. you will get great results


Also Kelly Blaggert website higher-faster-sports has a GOLDMINE of articles and will help you understand the science and mechnism of a high vertical

----------


## JSumma

> when you say jump training, does that include snatch and clean and jerk? there is no exercise more effective for explosive power than the snatch. Every jumping record and short sprinting record in my country is held by people capable of snatching around or above 130kg. and regarding the suppliments, var, win, Human g. h those are not uncommon for basketball players. Anav. lol for lean, strong mass. the human growth h. adds a little but mostly it affect your ligaments and recovery in a beneficial way
> 
> (i cant write full drug names - spam blocking thingy....)


Snatch displays an amazing amount of power. Something like 4000 watts by O-lifter i think. However to get to this level one also needs to be incredibly efficient and technically proficient at Snatching. I hear the Clean High Pulls would give you a great exercise for displaying power quickly and won't skill you out of doing the movement bc you wont have to get under the bar unlike the traditional lifts

----------


## humbleman

I remember hearing MJ say that he would ride his bike alot to get a good jump

----------


## humbleman

Just my 2EUR

----------

